# Probleme mit den Mailquoatas



## madsam (16. Okt. 2007)

Hallo,

erstmal ein Dankeschön an die ISPConfig Entwickler.

Ich habe ein größeres Problem mit dem Mailquotas.

Bei keinen Mailkonto können die quotas aktualisiert werden.

Beisp. Das Mailkonto von User web8_support wird mittles imap abgerufen.

* Ausgabe repquota -avugs | grep web8:*

web8_xyt  --      36       0       0              9     0     0
web8_xxxx  --      36       0       0              9     0     0
web8_xxx  --      36       0       0              9     0     0
web8_xx   --      36       0       0              9     0     0
web8_x    --      36       0       0              9     0     0
web8_abcde --      36       0       0              9     0     0
web8_support +-   21504   20480   21504  5days      59     0     0
web8_info --      36       0       0              9     0     0
web8_qwert --      36   20480   21504              9     0     0
web8      --   63592    500M    501M           4498     0     0




* Ausgabe syslog:*

Oct 16 12:54:10 h1032821 postfix/postdrop[3129]: warning: uid=10029: Disk quota exceeded
Oct 16 12:54:10 h1032821 postfix/sendmail[3128]: fatal: web8_support(10029): queue file write error
Oct 16 12:54:10 h1032821 postfix/smtpd[3116]: disconnect from i5387159D.versanet.de[83.135.21.157]
Oct 16 12:54:12 h1032821 postfix/local[3121]: 964A2EF8151: to=<web8_support@xxx.serverkompetenz.net>, orig_to=<fm@xxx.de>, relay=local, delay=2.
1, delays=0.17/0.01/0/1.9, dsn=5.2.0, status=bounced (can't create user output file. Command output: postdrop: warning: uid=10029: Disk quota exceeded sendma
il: fatal: web8_support(10029): queue file write error /bin/cat: write error: Disk quota exceeded procmail: Program failure (1) of "/home/admispconfig/ispcon
fig/tools/clamav/bin/clamassassin" procmail: Rescue of unfiltered data succeeded procmail: Quota exceeded while writing "/var/www/web8/user/web8_support/Mail
dir/tmp/1192532052.3122_0.xxxxxxx" )


* Ausgabe mail.log:  *

Oct 16 12:38:10 h1032821 imapd: Failed to create cache file: maildir_lock (web8_support)
Oct 16 12:38:10 h1032821 imapd: Error: Disk quota exceeded
Oct 16 12:38:10 h1032821 imapd: Failed to create cache file: . (web8_support)
Oct 16 12:38:10 h1032821 imapd: Error: Disk quota exceeded
Oct 16 12:39:10 h1032821 imapd: Failed to create cache file: maildir_lock (web8_support)
Oct 16 12:39:10 h1032821 imapd: Error: Disk quota exceeded
Oct 16 12:39:10 h1032821 imapd: Failed to create cache file: . (web8_support)
Oct 16 12:39:10 h1032821 imapd: Error: Disk quota exceeded
Oct 16 12:40:10 h1032821 imapd: Failed to create cache file: maildir_lock (web8_support)
Oct 16 12:40:10 h1032821 imapd: Error: Disk quota exceeded
Oct 16 12:40:10 h1032821 imapd: Failed to create cache file: . (web8_support)
Oct 16 12:40:10 h1032821 imapd: Error: Disk quota exceeded


* Ausgabe ll /var/www/www.xxx.de/user/web8_support/  *

insgesamt 132K
drwxr-xr-x  5 web8_support web8 4,0K 2007-10-15 12:30 .
drwxr-xr-x 11 www-data     web8 4,0K 2007-10-15 12:30 ..
-rw-r--r--  1 root         root  103 2007-10-15 13:21 .antivirus.rc
-rw-r--r--  1 root         root  787 2007-10-15 13:21 .autoresponder.rc
-rw-------  1 web8_support web8   24 2007-10-15 13:21 .forward
-rw-r--r--  1 root         root  67K 2007-10-15 13:21 .html-trap.rc
-rw-r--r--  1 root         root 3,8K 2007-10-15 13:21 .local-rules.rc
drwx------  8 web8_support web8 4,0K 2007-10-15 13:12 Maildir
-rw-r--r--  1 root         root  204 2007-10-15 13:21 .mailsize.rc
-rw-r--r--  1 root         root  465 2007-10-15 13:21 .procmailrc
-rw-r--r--  1 root         root  656 2007-10-15 13:21 .quota.rc
drwx------  2 web8_support web8 4,0K 2007-10-15 13:56 .spamassassin
-rw-r--r--  1 root         root 1,2K 2007-10-15 13:21 .spamassassin.rc
-rw-r--r--  1 root         root 2,0K 2007-10-15 13:21 .user_prefs
-rw-r--r--  1 root         root   32 2007-10-15 13:21 .vacation.msg
drwxrwxr-x  2 web8_support web8 4,0K 2007-10-15 12:30 web

Stimmen die Rechte in diesen Verzeichnis (web8_support)?


Danke im vorraus für die Hilfe.

mfg
mad


----------



## Till (16. Okt. 2007)

Hast Du denn das Feld "Web quota" des Users und der Webseite auf einen Wert > 0 gesetzt?


----------



## madsam (16. Okt. 2007)

Webquota: 500MB
Userquota Mail: 20MB

Ich habe festgestellt, dass im Verzeichnis /tmp/clamscan-xxxxx die Dateien nicht gelöscht werden.
Dadurch ist die Quota von 20 MB sehr schnell erreicht.
Ich werde clamav einzurichten.
Hat jemand ein passendes HowTo dafür?

mfg
mad


----------



## Till (16. Okt. 2007)

Ich wüßte da nur ein englisch sprachiges:

http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16204


----------



## madsam (16. Okt. 2007)

Danke für die Hilfe, das Problem scheint jetzt gelöst zu sein.
Nach umstellung auf clamd erscheinen keine Fehlermeldungen mehr und das /tmp Verzeichnis läuft auch nicht voll.


mfg
Mad


PS: Sorry für den Post, hätte nur mal richtig im Forum suchen sollen.
Falls es jemanden Interessiert, hier der Link:
http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13385&highlight=clamassassin


----------

